# Anyone fish Lake Medina?



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I have lived in Medina since 1996 and tonight was the first time that I have fished this lake (heck, first time I have even been there). Wow, what hoot, Lots of fish...no lunkers, but most were in the two pound range

If your ever in the area give it a try, you'll be surprised.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Just wondering, are boats allowed on the lake? Looks like a nice place to fish.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I believe nonpowered boats are allowed. One of the guys at work has talked about taking his kayak on Medina.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I've seen a few row boats and one guy with an electric trolling motor and two lawn chairs bolted into a very small john boat

You really do not need a boat if your willing to walk the rock banks...lots of structure, submerged bushes and trees. On the north end of the lake you'll find weed beds. On the west side of the lake (by the red overflow) you'll find weed beds about 30' off shore (you can see the tops of the weeds when its windy).

This really is a nice place to fish...not too crowded most nights and the quality of fish is pretty good.

let us know how it goes...good luck


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Sharp Charge,

How about Brunswick lake? I've read a few reports but I don't see where you can park and get to the lake?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

skippyflyboy said:


> Hey Sharp Charge,
> 
> How about Brunswick lake? I've read a few reports but I don't see where you can park and get to the lake?


I haven't fished it yet, I thought it was part of the preserve over there but I'll double check and find out. They're putting in a new perimeter trail right now so even if it is fishable, you might want to wait. Parking wise, just park at the west end of Giant Eagle by the Get Go and walk across the street.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I started fishing Brunswick Lake last year. I've caught a lot of small Bass, 'Gills, and Crappie, but so far nothing big. Once, I tried the west side, walking the trail from the nature center. You're standing several feet above the water, and have to cast between trees, but it looks promising. I'm thinking of getting a short brush rod to fish that side. Couldn't do much with the 7 footer and buzzbait I was carrying that day. Lots of Carp there, too!


----------

